# Tax Refund Real Easy



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey ya'all the 600,000 of ya that uncle sam will offer debit cards to as tax refunds, but wait yes you will have to pay those pesky fee's. Who don't think this is another frickin wank job by them and the bank's to steal more of what we are getting less of every day and when we do get it, it's worth a lot less every day.


----------



## thunderdan19 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hmmm, the gubment issuing debit cards as refunds screams, "spend that $#!+, do it now, don't save it!" It stinks of desperation and even more gvmt irresponsibility... Is that legit?


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

kyfarmer said:


> Hey ya'all the 600,000 of ya that uncle sam will offer debit cards to as tax refunds, but wait yes you will have to pay those pesky fee's. Who don't think this is another frickin wank job by them and the bank's to steal more of what we are getting less of every day and when we do get it, it's worth a lot less every day.


This year they seem to be getting overly eager to collect taxes. Yesterday I got a call from the guy who did my taxes last year. He was trying to get me to make an appointment to come in and have my taxes done. He said there's been a lot of changes to the way they do taxes now. I told him that I can't come in because I don't have my W2's yet. He said it didn't matter and that all I needed was my last paystub and they can process the paperwork from that. I've never heard of being able to do taxes that way before. I've also never got a call from them before, despite going there for the last couple of years to get my taxes done.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't that has anything to do with Uncle Sam, maybe your accountant spent too much in Vegas and needs to drum up some work. Maybe you have an EZ return and he doesn't want to lose you to a free service. Who knows?

I should be getting a good size return and I could really use the money for some bills. I can't wait for our forms to come in. I'll be knocking on the door the next day. 

I also think the tax laws did NOT change. The Bush changes were set to expire, but for the most part were kept inplace, so no changes happened. If so, why are they asking people who itemize to hold off? There should be o changes to make to the computers if the old laws are still in place, right? I think most people who itemize get a refund. How much does the gov stand to make by holding our money for a few extra months? Hummm, I wonder why they are asking that we "hold off". Like the say on TV " It's my money and I want it NOW".


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I generally get a nice chunk back but we usually wait until March to go in to get ours done because ours takes longer than the normal 20 minute appointment so our tax guy asks that we wait until he is not as busy so can give us two back to back appointments.
I have no interest in a debit card because we are just paying off one bill...and we hope it is enough to cover this one bill!


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

nj_m715 said:


> I don't that has anything to do with Uncle Sam, maybe your accountant spent too much in Vegas and needs to drum up some work. Maybe you have an EZ return and he doesn't want to lose you to a free service. Who knows?


That could be. Then again, the state of Illinois just raised their income tax from 3% to 5% and is one of the top states in the U.S. with the worst accounting problems and budget deficits. I can't help but wonder if maybe that has anything to do with it.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

PamsPride said:


> we usually wait until March to go in to get ours done


This year we're making sure to do ours ASAP. If the dollar has a sudden sharp decline we don't trust that the government won't hold on to tax returns. They already think it's their money they're giving us anyway...


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

goshengirl said:


> This year we're making sure to do ours ASAP. If the dollar has a sudden sharp decline we don't trust that the government won't hold on to tax returns. They already think it's their money they're giving us anyway...


to EVERYBODY: Do your tax returns as FAST as possible, I cannot emphasize that enough!


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> to EVERYBODY: Do your tax returns as FAST as possible, I cannot emphasize that enough!


i got mine done today with taxact. i agree. do it fast.
we are getting a big refund which i am gonna use to do more stock up, gonna get supplies for solar panels etc and buy me some silver.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Wouldn't be a bad idea to make sure you don't get a big refund next year. All your doing is loaning the govt money for free & it would really suck to get an IOU from the federal govt. Plus that extra money every month could be put to good use on some "necessities". :2thumb:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

tsrwivey said:


> Wouldn't be a bad idea to make sure you don't get a big refund next year. All your doing is loaning the govt money for free & it would really suck to get an IOU from the federal govt. Plus that extra money every month could be put to good use on some "necessities". :2thumb:


that IMHO is *exactly* how you should calculate your withholding, but most people (this forum excluded of course) are too lazy/apathetic to do it.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> that IMHO is *exactly* how you should calculate your withholding, but most people (this forum excluded of course) are too lazy/apathetic to do it.


thanks for the tip. we got this unexpected big refund cuz of kids and what they call the pay to work credit?
i am going to put some of this away on hold as well.
I am waiting with bated breath to see if congress et al will indeed defy the president and move to limit the credit limit thing. It will be interesting but at the same time i am not counting on anyone up there to do the courageous thing either. sigh
kinda feel schizo about it. lol


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

tsrwivey said:


> Wouldn't be a bad idea to make sure you don't get a big refund next year. All your doing is loaning the govt money for free & it would really suck to get an IOU from the federal govt. Plus that extra money every month could be put to good use on some "necessities". :2thumb:


Well, if they would include all of the extras I get back that I don't pay in in our paycheck I would gladly go without the once a year refund!! This is the one time of year that it PAYS to have so many children! The rest of the year the kids are like vacuum cleaners and just suck the money out of us! LOL!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Elinor0987 said:


> This year they seem to be getting overly eager to collect taxes. Yesterday I got a call from the guy who did my taxes last year. He was trying to get me to make an appointment to come in and have my taxes done. He said there's been a lot of changes to the way they do taxes now. I told him that I can't come in because I don't have my W2's yet. He said it didn't matter and that all I needed was my last paystub and they can process the paperwork from that. I've never heard of being able to do taxes that way before. I've also never got a call from them before, despite going there for the last couple of years to get my taxes done.


Maybe the movement to not file taxes if you owe them is taking hold...and the CPA agency is feeling that and has less appointments and needs the business??

I've never heard of a CPA drumming up business either!!

Ours works Saturdays and nights!!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

lhalfcent said:


> i got mine done today with taxact. i agree. do it fast.
> we are getting a big refund which i am gonna use to do more stock up, gonna get supplies for solar panels etc and buy me some silver.


:2thumb:
My list is the same as yours! lol (Although we're flirting with a rain harvesting set-up, too.)

I agree, it's good to not have too much withheld in the first place. Only reason why we have a good one this year has to do with a house sale/purchase.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I agree. I try to break every year, but this year we put up a few solar panels and we get back 1/3 of the price from the feds. Normally I don't care if I have to pay a little. I'd rather do that than let those bastards sit on my money for a year.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

nj_m715 said:


> I agree. I try to break every year, but this year we put up a few solar panels and we get back 1/3 of the price from the feds. Normally I don't care if I have to pay a little. I'd rather do that than let those bastards sit on my money for a year.


have you owed, even a little, many times? I'm curious, because a trivia-buddy that works for the IRS (computers, NOT in collections) says that it places you in 'the short list' (which seems to be getting larger every year  ) for potentially getting an audit... :dunno: have you gotten audited?


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Once in awhile I do. If it were up to me I'd keep it all, invest it, make the interest and pay them when the bill comes in, but most people are not responsible enough to save it. Some of my friend brag about getting back a couple grand and tell me to find a new accountant when I tell them I'm getting $250. They don't understand that someone else got to sit on THEIR money for over a year. It's all about the withholdings not the accountant. My accountant is a former IRS worker so she what will throw up flags. So far, so good, no audits.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

We'll be doing ours the minute we get all the paperwork.


----------

